# I have Pics of MFF (about 100 pics actually)



## RobScheflo (Nov 20, 2007)

Here is a link to all the pictures I took at the Midwest Fur Fest!

http://flickr.com/photos/16833336@N05/

If your in one please leave a comment saying so and I will change the title the first chance I get.


----------



## Firr (Nov 23, 2007)

heh, everyone used those color changing lights for photos, didn't they?


----------



## RobScheflo (Nov 24, 2007)

It would appear so.


----------



## Amaroq (Jan 16, 2008)

Aaah!!! I've been trying to figure out who that fursuiter was ever since MFF! The white one with the black clothes and hair with the black stripes across the nose! In like, several of those pictures on the first page.

Seriously, nobody knows who that is!

If you're out there, I'm the guy at the dance who dived for the balloon and then volleyed the balloon back and forth with you guys. And volleying it over that conga line as if it was a net was so fun.

EDIT:
Geez, she's in almost every picture on the first few pages! Someone's gotta know who that is.


----------



## RobScheflo (Jan 16, 2008)

Amaroq said:
			
		

> Aaah!!! I've been trying to figure out who that fursuiter was ever since MFF! The white one with the black clothes and hair with the black stripes across the nose! In like, several of those pictures on the first page.
> 
> Seriously, nobody knows who that is!
> 
> ...


That's Afry she's new to the fursuiter thing.

Hey Man, it's good to here from you playing volleyball over that conga line was awesome!


----------



## Amaroq (Jan 16, 2008)

Hehe, yeah it was awesome. When the conga line closed into a circle, I was trapped on the inside volleying to the guys on the outside.

Shaggy, is that you? Or were you one of the other volleyers? (I think I saw Shaggy there anyway. It was kinda dark.)


----------



## RobScheflo (Jan 16, 2008)

Amaroq said:
			
		

> Hehe, yeah it was awesome. When the conga line closed into a circle, I was trapped on the inside volleying to the guys on the outside.
> 
> Shaggy, is that you? Or were you one of the other volleyers? (I think I saw Shaggy there anyway. It was kinda dark.)



No I was one of the other volleyers. I was the one dressed in all black.


----------



## Amaroq (Jan 16, 2008)

Oh, okay. I probably couldn't really see you very well then. xD


----------



## RobScheflo (Jan 16, 2008)

Lol, I couldn't see me so I doubt you could have easily.


----------

